# Do You Think Concerts should start earlier?



## Musicalion

I've been wondering this for many years now...do you think more people would attend weekday concerts if they were held at, say, 7 p.m. instead of 8 p.m.? I'm thinking of audience members who get up at 6 to get ready for work ánd/or send their children to school.
Looking forward to your responses,
Eve


----------



## PostMinimalist

In Greece concerts start at 8:30 or 9:00. This is also quite common in Spain where concerts often start as late as 11:00. When I moved here it did seem late but everything else goes on later (pubs open till 2 in the morning etc.) so I got used to this arrangement quite quickly. 
Nice avatar, by the way.


----------



## Krummhorn

In our local performance hall, which is part of a large university campus, weekday concerts/programs begin at 7:30 PM, and the weekend performances at 8:00 PM. Since most of the local people work the normal 8-5 shift, getting to a concert at 6:00 PM on a weekday would be a bit of a stretch for us.


----------



## Aramis

7:00 here. And I belive it's perfect, at least for me.


----------



## Margaret

I'm fine with 8 PM. Here in town it means I'm home by 10:15 to 10:30, 10:45 at the latest. 

I more regularly attend an out of state symphony and I'm still fine with 8 PM. If it were any earlier it would mean I'd have to get ready even earlier. I felt strange enough yesterday dressing and wearing an evening gown in broad daylight but at least the sun was setting as I was getting to the other city. If it were any earlier, it would still be broad daylight when the concert began and then I'd feel really silly wearing an evening gown.

So, nope, 8 PM works for me.


----------



## Tapkaara

Makes no difference to me. I'd go at 6:00, 7:00, 8:00, 9:00, 10:00, even 11:00. As long as there is good music to hear, I'll be there. Assuming it's something I want to hear.


----------



## marval

I must admit I agree with Tapkaara, but I do not have set hours to worry about. But for those who have to work, go home and then get ready 7pm might be a little early.

Margaret


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

post-minimalist said:


> In Greece concerts start at 8:30 or 9:00. This is also quite common in Spain where concerts often start as late as 11:00. When I moved here it did seem late but everything else goes on later (pubs open till 2 in the morning etc.)...


In places that have semi-institutionalized the afternoon _siesta_, this probably works well- but for those places where there's an entire afternoon of work, an earlier start is likely best.

When Barenboim took over for Solti as Chicago Symphony Orchestra Music Director, one of the first things to change was that concerts started at 7:30pm rather than 8pm. For most American working people, I'd say it's an improvement.


----------



## Isola

As far as I know, concerts in London usually start at 7:30, which is perfect for me. 7:00 is too early and 8:00 is too late.


----------



## tenor02

7:30 for the win. if it starts on time, you're out by 9:30 at the latest, just in time to catch a meal after before everywhere closes


----------



## lavenderlady

I have to be one of those who gets up early. When i did go to a concert though it was usually on a Friday or a Saturday so i didn't have to get up early the next day. I really enjoyed the concert then. It was a treat to go out.
Ann


----------



## David C Coleman

Most concerts in the UK start at 7:30 pm, and usually lasts around two hours so 9:30 is not an unreasonable finish time. However, some Proms concerts in London start at different times throughout the day and are varying in length. Well after all I guess it is a pretty special music festival..!


----------



## Musicalion

Thanks for all the replies! I talked to a Japanese oboist last week about this, and he says in Tokyo concerts start at 7 p.m., as in Poland.
Eve
www.musicalion.com


----------



## Rasa

7pm wouldn't work here, because most people are just home from work at 6/6.30 pm.

It is a shame that those late concerts make you tired the next day. I've been known to skip the first classes the day after, but this is obviously not something you can do in a work situation


----------



## Edward Elgar

It's nearly always 7:30 in Yorkshire. If it were up to me, concerts would start at 7:00am and continue until 7:00pm. Musicians will be thankful it's not up to me!


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

In my personal opinion any indoor concert of any genre should start at noon or at 5 pm. I take public transport and many times I can't go to any concert because of their ending hours.


----------



## bdelykleon

I once went to an opera (Rigoletto) in Barcelona starting at 11 pm (that's right). That means we got back into the hotel at about 3 pm. That's what I call late... Just figure what to do when Wagner is in the programe... In Spain things usually happen late, but I don't know why, in Barcelona it even later...


----------



## Lukecash12

Musicalion said:


> I've been wondering this for many years now...do you think more people would attend weekday concerts if they were held at, say, 7 p.m. instead of 8 p.m.? I'm thinking of audience members who get up at 6 to get ready for work ánd/or send their children to school.
> Looking forward to your responses,
> Eve


Honestly, I wish I could get up, take a shower, and play music all day. That would be my ideal jungle gym

Your sentiments are definitely valid, but probably a fair amount of preparation must be done by the staff, along with a fair amount of private rehearsing for the performers, and time must be given for everyone to arrive. Also, most heavy art enthusiasts and critics are bigger on the night life.

Edit: This is only my best guess as a result of the places I've worked at.


----------

